# ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Everybody knows the stock crank pulleys on any modern car rob power from your engine. We have specifically engineered a lightweight crank pulley for the 2.5L that replaces the heavy factory pulley, and under drives the accessories.
Our ECS lightweight crank pulley is 70% lighter than stock, and is engineered to under drive the accessories, providing additional power gains
Installation is a breeze, simply remove youre serpentine belt, unbolt the stock crank pulley, install the ECS Crank Pulley, and reinstall your new serpentine beltt.
129.95
Tuning Application Guide: 
Volkswagen Golf V All 2.5 
Volkswagen Jetta V All 2.5


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (~kInG~)*

Whats the difference between this one and the other crank pulley you posted? just curious (i'm a noobie)


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (~kInG~)*

These are pretty dang fun. However, they may result in a very slight "buzzsaw" type noise upon heavy throttle. Mine is not the ECS, so it may be different. If the noise bothers you, then leave it stock. Stock rabbit is very quiet and nice. 


_Modified by conejoZING! at 9:20 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Whats the difference between this one and the other crank pulley you posted? just curious (i'm a noobie)









this one has a smaller diameter than the other one posted


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (~kInG~)*

Any negative things about using it compaired to using the ECS Lightweight Crank Pulley (OEM size) one?
Lower idle, rough idle, flickering lights ... things like that?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (theraudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theraudi1* »_Any negative things about using it compaired to using the ECS Lightweight Crank Pulley (OEM size) one?
Lower idle, rough idle, flickering lights ... things like that?

x2, especially any concerns for people running aftermarket sound systems that use additional power (sub and amp)?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ECS Tuning UNDERDRIVE Crank Pulley & Belt Kit (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_Whats the difference between this one and the other crank pulley you posted? just curious (i'm a noobie)









I'm just guessing the extra $30 is the belt.


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

What voltage are you seeing at idle with this pulley?


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

im using the neuspeed one.. but for interest sake.. my lights will dim after sitting at a light for a full red light switch.. the i get on the gas again and they brighten.. im sure this one will do that too


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (GT_GREG)*

mine do that a little in stock form. so maybe it isnt anything to worry about.


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

What does this add as far as performane goes?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I have this... my car runs exactly the same as stock but revs nicer and reminds me that i need an intake


----------

